# How hard to replace PCV valve?



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

The Haynes book makes it seem easy to change out the PCV valve, but I have heard that it's a real beatch. Is there anybody here who has actually changed one out, and if so do you recommend it as a DIY job for a reasonably competent shade tree mechanic or should I take it to a shop? Oh yeah, it's a '94 Altima with 168K miles on original PCV valve.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'm3rd said:


> The Haynes book makes it seem easy to change out the PCV valve, but I have heard that it's a real beatch. Is there anybody here who has actually changed one out, and if so do you recommend it as a DIY job for a reasonably competent shade tree mechanic or should I take it to a shop? Oh yeah, it's a '94 Altima with 168K miles on original PCV valve.



3-4 hour job..I have 198K on my 96' and haven't replaced the PVC yet. What's the reasoning for you replacing it?


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

LONDONDERRY said:


> 3-4 hour job..I have 198K on my 96' and haven't replaced the PVC yet. What's the reasoning for you replacing it?



I have oil in the distributor and according to what I have read on this forum it will eventually fail, probably at the worst possible time on the freeway at rush hour. The auto parts website where I am thinking of ordering a replacement advises that a clogged PCV vale or hose is the usual cause for oil leaking into the distributor on Nissan engines. The warranty is void if the unit is dmaged by oil leakage. The website sells Nissan OEM parts so I assumed they know what they're talking about, but maybe they just want to sell more PCV valves?


----------



## big_aluminum_wing (Nov 12, 2004)

I have a '97 with 165k, and I have the original PCV too. I've actually tried to locate it and can't! Some other mechanic told me once that he thought that engine didn't have one, but i'm pretty sure that's total crap.

Just because they sell OEM parts doesn't mean they know what they're talking about. Keep that in mind....


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I'm3rd said:


> I have oil in the distributor and according to what I have read on this forum it will eventually fail, probably at the worst possible time on the freeway at rush hour. The auto parts website where I am thinking of ordering a replacement advises that a clogged PCV vale or hose is the usual cause for oil leaking into the distributor on Nissan engines. The warranty is void if the unit is dmaged by oil leakage. The website sells Nissan OEM parts so I assumed they know what they're talking about, but maybe they just want to sell more PCV valves?



As I mentioned, if the PVC is fine just leave it alone. I suggest you focus on replacing the distributor instead. Make sure its and OEM distributor, rebuilts crap out unless you get lucky. Look I replaced the distributor on my Altima 2 yrs ago and I still have the original PVC.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks you guys. I guess if it's a 3-4 hour job for a mechanic it's out of my range of mechanical abilty anyway. I'll just put on the distributor and hope it holds up.


----------



## vargastominaga (Jul 1, 2007)

*Same probelm here*

I changed the distributor on my Altima '96 a couple of years ago and again it's failing on me (oil getting in it). If I'm gonna have to this every two years I might as well sell the car, those distributors don't cost peanuts. I was looking for a reason for it to fail so rapidly and learned about the PCV valve, I'm not a mechanic but I believe there's gotta be a reason for the distributor to fail as often. Well, my simple question to you is, if the distributor gets oil in it, does that mean I need to throw it away? is there a way I can save my close to $300 investment?, the PCV valve costs only around $20 dollars, if I manage to replace the PCV would it prevent this from happening again? Please, anybody!!!
Thank you


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the pcv valve is actually just a few bucks, but its in a terribly shitty location. its seriously like a 3-4 hour job, as mentioned above.
the seal on the distributor is a very common fail point. if its leaking already, changing the pcv valve wont help it at all.


----------



## JamelG (Aug 3, 2006)

Ahhhh yes. The PCV Valve.

Fuckkkin gooood luck !

For me, it took about 4 hours yup.

I did mine from the bottom, had to move power steering pump and than i was barely able to squeeze in there but i managed. The only bad thing is i seriously COULDN'T put the clamp back on the hose on the other end, not the end connected to the pcv valve. Because i took the whole hose off and cleaned it. But hey after the like 4 hour job, i got some damn good gas mileage thats all i noticed.

The only reason i wanted to change the pcv valve was because of gas mileage. Havent heard about replacing a pcv for diagnosis/troubleshooting oil in a distributor. 

GL have fun lol 

p.m if you got any questions, or need some diagrams


----------

